# NSL packages no longer count as on time or attempted



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

So I got my summary and lo and behold I have late packages and packages I never attempted despite finishing my block and returning my NSLs. What the actual ****? The implication here is that we are being asked to pick and choose between a DNR and a lower rating which is pretty unethical and scum bag like. I'll reserve judgement until support sends me a reply on what's going on here. 

Anyway, aside from that there is a new "service quality" metric that Amazon will be sharing details with us about "soon". This debacle is probably tied to it in some way. What's your thoughts?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You're probably misreading the weekly summary.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You're probably misreading the weekly summary.


Dear Delivery Partner,

Below is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (1/14-1/20). 
*
The delivery completion rate percent and on-time delivery rate percent usually provided are not included. We will soon share new metrics to provide better visibility on your service quality. Those metrics will be shared in the coming weeks. *


Reliability: You made deliveries for 1 of the 1 blocks you scheduled.
Delivery Completion Rate:
Amazon.com packages: You delivered 30 of the 46 package(s) you picked up.

On Time Deliveries/Attempts:
Amazon.com packages: You were on time with 30 of the 46 package(s) you picked up.


Emphasis on the bold part. My summary has me as only attempting 30 despite the others being completed as No Safe Location/Completed without delivery. Why would a NSL not count as attempted or be considered late when this particular block was completed before 3pm? well before the 9pm deadline. What am I reading wrong?

This route was all apartments btw in case anyone is wondering why the NSL's are so high.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Same for Prime. How is it dinged when you are on time and attempted within the delivery window....not our fault that you have an attended delivery and we spent 10 minutes trying to get a hold of you AND support tells us to take it back.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Same for Prime. How is it dinged when you are on time and attempted within the delivery window....not our fault that you have an attended delivery and we spent 10 minutes trying to get a hold of you AND support tells us to take it back.


So I'm not alone here. Cool. How was this explained to you? I'm still waiting on a response email from support.

In my case, my NSL's never counted against my completion rate before. This is the first time it's happened. My issue with this is that you are instructed not to leave packages unattended in apartments due to theft, yet doing so seems to now count against you. This here is an ethics issue.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

But we still don't know If nsl's will be counted against and I can't imagine it will . I got the same "high lighted" email and I completed 5 blocks 237 out of 237 delivered. I think you might be assuming the worse right now (and with flex I totally understand)


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They did mention some new metrics coming out in the last weekly summary.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> But we still don't know If nsl's will be counted against and I can't imagine it will . I got the same "high lighted" email and I completed 5 blocks 237 out of 237 delivered. I think you might be assuming the worse right now (and with flex I totally understand)


I might be. The new metric is the only explanation I have for my completion rate not being 100% despite clearing my block as per usual (With an hour to spare). It doesn't make any sense at all how I would have late or unattempted packages.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> So I got my summary and love and behold I have late packages and packages I never attempted despite finishing my block and returning my NSLs. What the actual &%[email protected]!*? The implication here is that we are being asked to pick and choose between a DNR and a lower rating which is pretty unethical and scum bag like. I'll reserve judgement until support sends me a cut and paste reply most likely.
> 
> Anyway, aside from that there is a new "service quality" metric that Amazon will be sharing details with us about soon. This is probably tied to it in some way. What's your thoughts?


In my summary today, amazon counted a "business closed" against me as a not delivered. This package went out with me on an 5-8pm run. Business was closed at 5. I have objected to the commercial packages after hours before and the blue vest said all same day deliveries have to be attempted, even after hours to a business. Just more Amazon stupidity.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

I lost respect for Amazon by doing this gig.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> Below is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (1/14-1/20).
> *
> ...


I still think you're misinterpreting what was in the summary.

You delivered 30, returned 16. You were on time on the 30 you've delivered. Nothing is implied that you were late on the rest that you returned. Let's say the deadline for on time delivery is 9:30pm. You delivered 29 before 9:30pm and 1 after 9:30. You returned the rest for whatever reason. You would've gotten 29 on time deliveries in the summaries as 1 was late. Your delivery completion rate is still 30 out of 46.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like this also applies to returns due to a customer not being available for an attended delivery.

Look at the stupidity on Amazon's part. Look at the idiotic incentives they are setting in place:

If you are going to be penalized for returning an order to the warehouse in the same way as if it is not delivered, why would you ever return it to the warehouse? Instead of returning it and getting penalized for sure, might as well leave it there and take a gamble.

Hell, might as well throw it away in a dumpster. It is going to be counted against you in the exact same way as if you returned it to the warehouse...


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I still think you're misinterpreting what was in the summary.
> 
> You delivered 30, returned 16. You were on time on the 30 you've delivered. Nothing is implied that you were late on the rest that you returned. Let's say the deadline for on time delivery is 9:30pm. You delivered 29 before 9:30pm and 1 after 9:30. You returned the rest for whatever reason. You would've gotten 29 on time deliveries in the summaries as 1 was late. Your delivery completion rate is still 30 out of 46.


I'm used to all deliveries counting as completed once I do my part is all. I can live with the new metric if that's how they want to measure it, something tells me it's not for nothing though. I haven't heard back from support yet days later so we'll see. There was a shit storm at my station over this today as everyone was pissed and confused over it and nobody had answers.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Instead of returning it and getting penalized for sure, might as well leave it there and take a gamble.


This.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> This.


yep. now the flexers who dicker about finally get training on how to dump packages. that small debate here is coming to a close.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone who delivers regularly will have dings on their record. I doubt Amazon will cut guys who are doing everything in their power to safely deliver packages.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Anyone who delivers regularly will have dings on their record. I doubt Amazon will cut guys who are doing everything in their power to safely deliver packages.


Then you have not been around for long enough to see that there is little logic or diligence in what they do.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Then you have not been around for long enough to see that there is little logic or diligence in what they do.


Started when the Irvine warehouse opened so that's long enough to call bs on conspiracy theories.


----------

